# Any reason I shouldn't use ultrasonic cleaner for nib holders?



## JimMc7 (Oct 6, 2009)

I have an ultrasonic cleaner I've used to clean jewelry and small parts. I've tested some of my fountain pens before I learned I really shouldn't "ink" the nibs. Not trying to sell as "un-inked", but I would like to clean the pen components as thoroughly as possible before storing. Anyone know any reason I shouldn't use the ultrasonic cleaner to clean nib holders & feeds? I have rinsed with hot water but not convinced parts are really clean.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Oct 6, 2009)

If you do, everytime you write a letter, dogs will bark.:biggrin:

(sorry, couldn't resist, despite the ridiculous stupidosity)

I need sleep...


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 6, 2009)

Somewhere......... in my recent nib researches and nib related reading I read that some pretty respected vintage pen restorers use ultrasonic cleaners to clean up old vintage pens to help break loose years and years of built up ink and crud.  

If it's good enough for a vintage pen worth thousands, it's probably good enough for our pens!  

It would be nice to see some comments from those on the forum who have some insight on such topics.


----------



## bitshird (Oct 6, 2009)

As long as the water wasn't too warm I see no reason why it would be harmful, if one of mine drys up, I pull the nib off the feed and clean it in ours I just use a few teaspoons of ammonia i as a surfactant n a quart of water and I've cleaned up a few gunked up pens.


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 6, 2009)

There is no problem as long as the water temp is lukewarm at most.  Do not use hot water to clean feeds as the fins can be damaged.


----------



## mredburn (Oct 6, 2009)

The use of a small amount of laundry detergent that is perfume and dye free will clean them without aggrevating your sinuses if the ammonia bothers you.  Tide or All or other name brand detergents will do. Heat is used to soften up the crud and speed cleaning, but it is not neccesary. there is a product called Speed Brite that usies ionic cleaning to clean surfaces but it will only clean metal surfaces, it uses dc voltage to produce bubbles on the surface of the metal.     Mike


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 6, 2009)

mredburn said:


> The use of a small amount of laundry detergent that is perfume and dye free will clean them without aggrevating your sinuses if the ammonia bothers you. Tide or All or other name brand detergents will do. Heat is used to soften up the crud and speed cleaning, but it is not neccesary. there is a product called Speed Brite that usies ionic cleaning to clean surfaces but it will only clean metal surfaces, it uses dc voltage to produce bubbles on the surface of the metal. Mike


 
Tide... ALL...laundry detergent, and using heat (as in hot water) to loosen crud!

Are you speaking from experience in cleaning nibs and feeds in fountain pens or just metal cleaning in general?  

It almost sounds like one could just toss a handful of nibs into one of those little metal balls and toss it in with the laundry...with the coloreds of course!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 6, 2009)

I use warm water and liquid soap in an ultrasonic cleaner with no problems.


----------



## mredburn (Oct 6, 2009)

I worked as a bench jeweler for over 5 years, repairs, custom stuff, etc. The crap that is embeded in peoples jewelry. Concrete,bread dough, Tile grout, lots of dried lotion and perfume mix. Some people are sensitive to the perfumes in detergents. Mike


----------



## JimMc7 (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks all,
Cleaner does have a heater but sounds like I should be fine if I keep the heater off or lukewarm at most.


----------



## Dan_F (Oct 7, 2009)

Another fountain pen friendly cleaning aid is called Rapido-eze, by Koh-I Noor. It's for cleaning technical pens, such as the Rapidograph. This is used by lots of vintage pen restorers. Note - technical pen ink is NOT fp friendly, but the cleaning solution is, and works very well on fossilized fp inks. It can be diluted with a fair amount of water. It can be found at art supply stores, maybe Staples or Office Depot as well. 

Dan


----------

